# Good news for Grand Canyon and other river trips!



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Feds to allow States to pay for opening their parks. Governor's from CO, AZ and UT have all been record saying they have the funds to open them. Call your State officials today to voice your support for this.

APNewsBreak: Feds to let states pay to open parks - The Denver Post


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

This is F&(*&()ING AWESOME NEWS.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

After spending the last week reading and researching I can honestly say.....this is a horrible outcome.

I am a Utah resident. I have watched as our representatives have systematically set this entire issue into motion. Our state legislature has passed bills over the last few years to force the handover of federal lands to the state. Its largely symbolic until you realize these individuals work with Congresswomen/men in matters of federal issues, like budgets. Our state congressmen are the ones largely in charge of the current spending gap. Now our counties have declared states of emergency and vocalized takeovers of federal parks, either through force or funding. 

So for me, there may be short term gain for them to open some, what will be an extremely small portion, of the parks but that accompanied with political realities that neither solve the current problem. In fact, they exacerbate the issue.

I sincerely hope I am wrong but I think this is a purposeful, planned and concerted effort by a minority of the nation and Congress to change the game forever. This just smells to much like the SageBrush rebellion of the past for me and too many variables are aligned with that interpretation.

But history and current events lead me to believe this is just another symptom of political drama to come. Drama that will drastically affect our access to public lands. 

I have sent my dissent to my reps but they aren't likely to listen to me.

Phillip


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

restrac2000 said:


> After spending the last week reading and researching I can honestly say.....this is a horrible outcome.
> 
> Phillip


Phil -

You are correct. This is a terrible outcome for the state of our country. I'm only celebrating because I have a Canyon trip in a week and it serves a short term purpose for me.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

brandob9 said:


> Phil -
> 
> You are correct. This is a terrible outcome for the state of our country. I'm only celebrating because I have a Canyon trip in a week and it serves a short term purpose for me.


Sorry for not putting 2-n-2 together about your previous statement of your upcoming trip. I can't blame you for being excited about that.

My context and situation is different than your own. My political and philosophical opinions are just that and I should have paid more attention.

I meant no offense. Living in Utah right now is immensely difficult and frustrating from many standpoints. 

I wish you luck and hope events conspire to allow you to launch. Having done the canyon twice I can't imagine being so close to a launch date and being denied. 

Phillip


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem with handing federal/national parks over to state parks is that areas like the Grand Canyon lose their protection and may be open to privatization. Have you ever floated below Diamond in the Grand?? Loud motor boats, helicopters, trash...and thousands of people. The side canyons are totally degraded and you cannot spend 5 minutes without having a helicopter fly over you.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

The Fed is NOT handing over parks to state governments!

"Interior Secretary Sally Jewell said the government will consider offers to use state money to resume park operations, but will not surrender control of national parks or monuments to the states."
Feds Will Let States Pay to Reopen National Parks - ABC News


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

It is rather distressing that some will use this as a tool to push for privitization. "The federal gov will close <insert public land here>. Sell it to us and it'll stay open forever." They get the profit and we become customers rather than stewards.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

*And now a word from our sponsor.*

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7233&stc=1&d=1381440036


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

marko said:


> The Fed is NOT handing over parks to state governments!
> 
> "Interior Secretary Sally Jewell said the government will consider offers to use state money to resume park operations, but will not surrender control of national parks or monuments to the states."
> Feds Will Let States Pay to Reopen National Parks - ABC News


No, they are not "handing over" the parks.

On the other hand, this is not a simple gesture by the states. Many of the Congressman holding the budget hostage and causing the shutdown are the ones declaring states of emergency and offering to fund the parks. Its a great irony and brilliant political strategy actually. 

Counties in Utah have done exactly this along with our ultra-conservative governor. Read this, its just one of the "symbolic" gestures of my state:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/24/u...-more-than-20-million-acres-of-land.html?_r=0

Utah has been making moves like this for years. Our counties and state knew a government shutdown would lead to closure of our parks and new they could work this into their long term political plans. Arizona is the same. Not sure about the other states. But our now famous Mike Lee actually called what people would experience in a shutdown an "inconvenience".....a term to define the millions of dollars southern utah is losing and the private sector employees being laid off in the tourism industry. He planned and stated he would use a shutdown since elections in 2010. And what happens when he does....he cries bloody murder and comes to the rescue.

All the while the locals legislators and congressman in my state get to look like heroes for "solving" a problem they caused in the first place. Bravo for the strategy, its a brilliant long game move. All the while it ignores what caused the problem and the fact that the Congress has financially crippled our public lands for years. Win-win for politicians.

Phillip


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

restrac2000 said:


> No, they are not "handing over" the parks.
> 
> On the other hand, this is not a simple gesture by the states. Many of the Congressman holding the budget hostage and causing the shutdown are the ones declaring states of emergency and offering to fund the parks. Its a great irony and brilliant political strategy actually.
> 
> ...


That is certainly one way of looking at it... though, I'd question the "brilliant political strategy" part.


----------

